# "Friends of CJ" need help!



## Intimidator

The "Friends of CJ" are asking for volunteers to help on Friday the 18th. They will meet at the Main Boat Ramp at noon and drive to Urbana to pick up 200 Cement Blocks that CatDaddy1 donated to the re-forestation of CJ. They need as many pick-ups as possible and some capable lifters. If anyone can help PLEASE e-mail; [email protected]. 
Thanks! The Friends of CJ


----------



## Lewzer

Keep up the great work Intimidator! I wish I lived in your area to help your group out.
By the way the Division 3 DOW in NEO in planning on placing trees in Portage Lakes this year.


----------



## Intimidator

Lewzer said:


> Keep up the great work Intimidator! I wish I lived in your area to help your group out.
> By the way the Division 3 DOW in NEO in planning on placing trees in Portage Lakes this year.


Trust me, reforesting our little "dead sea" has done miracles already and we're glad the project is continuing. We found that even though some cannot help with the "Big Project", they are doing "Mini Forest Projects" on there own. Any time at all that fishermen can give to these projects are worthwhile to them, some of the benefits can be seen the first year and then it just improves year after year. Once the wood starts growing organisms the minnows/fry and other little creatures start an ecological chain reaction. We received a jump start at CJ last year because of the many and massive shad spawns...this led to an overabundance of shad for food and help the other minnows/fry population to get established in the forests and survive. We are looking forward to a very productive year and beyond

I hope the Portage Lakes are improved by the project up there All I can say is do anything you can to help your local fishery...even something you would consider small can really help. 

The new Fishermen's Motto should be..."Plant A Tree To Grow More Fish"


----------



## Lewzer

You're preaching to the choir.
There have been several "mini projects" completed on local reservoirs in NEO since 2004. And yes, they do work wonders.
I have been very happy to see the DOW taking on some structure placements several local reservoirs in recent years.


----------



## Intimidator

Lewzer said:


> You're preaching to the choir.
> There have been several "mini projects" completed on local reservoirs in NEO since 2004. And yes, they do work wonders.
> I have been very happy to see the DOW taking on some structure placements several local reservoirs in recent years.


The ODNR needs to approve any structure that is placed in CJ.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> One of the best "plantings" that I have seen lately is called the "Schuler Tree" and as long as common sense is used and it is not placed near dams, netting areas, etc, it is a wonderful Crappie habitat. A local Bakery sold/sells 5 gal plastic buckets for $1.00, you can get "Untreated Hardwood" 2x4's, they gave a "friend" scarp ones, my "friend" then cuts them to 6 foot lengths, fills the buckets with concrete, and sticks in 6-8 2x4's (Bucket handle is up so it's easier to carry the "tree"). These were set in minimum groups of 5 and populate with fish fast


If it's the same bakery I'm thinking of, I'm willing to spend some money on some buckets and some 2x4's in order to get some nice treats.

Brent, I might be up for this, I'm off Friday and I have a truck. I told Ashley we could go to Vance in Columbus when she gets off work and head to Alum to try our luck at some Musky and what nots, but I might postpone that to help out this good cause.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> If it's the same bakery I'm thinking of, I'm willing to spend some money on some buckets and some 2x4's in order to get some nice treats.
> 
> Brent, I might be up for this, I'm off Friday and I have a truck. I told Ashley we could go to Vance in Columbus when she gets off work and head to Alum to try our luck at some Musky and what nots, but I might postpone that to help out this good cause.


Hey, just send Lowell (Flakbait) an e-mail and be there Friday, I know they'd appreciate the help...I'm trying to get permission to help unload the blocks at CJ. I'll be just be down the road after work helping to set up the Firemans Clubhouse on Bird Rd for my father-in-laws 70th B-day party on Sat. If you go you can talk to him about the "Buckets"


----------



## puterdude

Super thread guys.This is what it's all about ,making our future fishing opportunities better.All involved should be commended for their efforts.I am making this thread a sticky until it's completion.Please keep us advised as to how it went and here's wishing you great weather.


----------



## Intimidator

Ok guys, I was contacted by "The Friends Of CJ" and we need to stop adding any additional structure on our own after ice out. If anyone has anything they want to "plant" please take it to the Maintenance area at CJ and contact Lowell. If the structure/cover is Ok'd by the ODNR then it can safety be placed by "The Friends Of CJ" with their cover. The concern is structure/cover breaking free and destroying nets, damaging boats/docks, or the Dam itself. Thanks


----------



## Intimidator

puterdude said:


> Super thread guys.This is what it's all about ,making our future fishing opportunities better.All involved should be commended for their efforts.I am making this thread a sticky until it's completion.Please keep us advised as to how it went and here's wishing you great weather.


At least we know the ODNR is watching and it is interested in helping CJ, hopefully we can get alot of volunteers now!


----------



## Gobi Muncher

If all blocks can't be picked up on the first trip, I can be available around 4-4:30 on Fri or Sat. I have a truck and trailer. 
Brent my # is 937-308-0192, leave msg if I don't answer, my cell doesn't pick up in my office so I leave it in the truck


----------



## Intimidator

Gobi Muncher said:


> If all blocks can't be picked up on the first trip, I can be available around 4-4:30 on Fri or Sat. I have a truck and trailer.
> Brent my # is 937-308-0192, leave msg if I don't answer, my cell doesn't pick up in my office so I leave it in the truck


Thanks, Mike! We've still got to get together and fish...re-live the Golf Course memories

Hey Lowell, call Mike with your schedule and let him know if you can use him!


----------



## Gobi Muncher

No Problem. Yeah, we definitely need to get together soon.

Lowell,
I will be available on that number on weekdays after 4. I also may have access to a tri-axle that would handle the whole load. Let me know.


----------



## Gobi Muncher

Hey, can't get the tri-ax, but I have a 6.5x10 trailer and the truck. Don't know if that will get it all, but maybe another truck or 2 would do it???? Let me know.


----------



## Intimidator

Due to the weather "TFOCJ" are postponing the Block Transfer until next weekend Feb 25th and 26th. Several others could also help on that weekend.

They are also looking at setting up a monthly "get together" to assemble and "Plant" the trees. Are there any dates better than others for everyone?


----------



## cjpolecat

A litle caution note. don't get caught by dnr or anybody else creating your own little forrest. that would be frouned upon by everybody inclidind "friends of cj". We have regulations, restrictions, and rules to abide by and we could be stopped by the dnr, corps of engineers. dont't ruin it for everybody


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> A litle caution note. don't get caught by dnr or anybody else creating your own little forrest. that would be frouned upon by everybody inclidind "friends of cj". We have regulations, restrictions, and rules to abide by and we could be stopped by the dnr, corps of engineers. dont't ruin it for everybody


We're all on the same page


----------



## marcnsaugeyes

For those interested in the impact the plantings have had so far this is a letter e-mailed to Debra Walters of the ODNR 
Dear Debra,
I have been contacted by several of the crew that has been planting brush at C.J. Brown Res. in Springfield. They ;have asked me to contact you on their behalf. Since I believe whole-heartedly in what they are trying to achieve I could not resist. Before I go into my observations please allow me to give you a little of my background. I grew up one mile from the lake riding horses across much of what is flooded today. Fishing has been, is and will always be my passion. I have competed on the local, state, national and professional Walleye Tournaments for 15 years. I have written for newspapers, magazines and have on radio and television shows and give seminars state wide. But I cut my teeth at home and I study hard. 
For years I have spent endless days fishing, mapping and dropping cameras down to see what the fish are doing during different times of the year. I did well on the tournament circuits because I spent the extra time on my own lake watching and learning. When it was known that brush piles finally had been placed in C.J. I got the GPS coordinates and started watching. In two years the quality of the fish has improved. No longer do paper thin Crappies roam the lake. Crappies caught during the 2010 and early 2011 season have been thick across the back and fight harder. Young crappies use the brush all year as protection. Since there is no weed beds on C.J. and structure is limited the lakes Crappie population has been only fair until the past several years. 
Ice fishing started the second week of December. C.J. saw a minimum amount of 20 and up to over 100 anglers ice-fishing every day. This was do to the large available population of quality crappies being caught. And not just from one spot on the lake but it was hard not to catch them everywhere a hole was drilled. From what I've seen using underwater cameras and hundreds of hours a year contributes the improvements due to the brush being added. Just in the past week perch were seen cruising the brush piles. Perch spawn in late February at C.J. and the brush is helping the population and this will be another boost up for the attraction of C.J. as and angling destination. Ice anglers alone were eating breakfast in Springfield, buying bait in Springfield, leaving during early afternoon to have lunch and check out Springfield while waiting to go back and fish C.J. again that evening. Some were getting rooms at hotels in Springfield. 
I met more people coming in town from Toledo, Indian Lake, Columbus and two from Indiana who heard about C.J. on the Internet and the fact that GPS coordinates were available for the brush piles. The Internet has connected so many anglers and we love to talk. Lakes need to offer quality fish in more than one species to attract the money anglers bring. For years people knew that unless you were willing to go to Lake Erie for Walleyes you had to go to C.J. Brown. But with Saugeyes gaining a reputation in Ohio among anglers, catching a true Walleye becomes a novelty. But now C.J. has a quality crappie population to add. Over the past 5 years the Smallmouth bass population has improved. Largemouth bass has remained steady but the quality has gone up. Perch are showing up more and more and should have a good population of keepers in a couple of more seasons. 
From what I've seen these improvements in the fish at C.J. Brown are directly due to the addition of cover added to the lake. More is needed. I've suggested several areas that would benefit to the additions of brush piles. Giving fish a place to hang eggs and giving young fish a chance to grow On the other side of the coin the more small fish to help feed bigger fish has it's benefits. If volunteers are willing to supply cover and yet the results benefit the area economy, I hope you will stay supporting the project.


----------



## PAC-N

I have a truck and a 20' trailer and I would love to help but I am going out of town this weekend so whatevers not done let me know and I will get the rest on Monday.


----------



## Intimidator

PAC-N said:


> I have a truck and a 20' trailer and I would love to help but I am going out of town this weekend so whatevers not done let me know and I will get the rest on Monday.


Hey Pac, just go ahead and e-mail Lowell ([email protected]) and he might be able to use your help for this, if not surely for another time.

Thanks for offering help to such a worthy cause! It's very much appreciated


----------



## Intimidator

Cement Block pickup for Feb 25th and 26th has been postponed and will be rescheduled for a later date.

We did have 3 other people who PM'd me and will help with the project whenever the group gets together again! 

Thanks, Brent


----------



## cjpolecat

Who was that masked man... He left a silver bullet.


----------



## cjpolecat

Trying to have soom fun with ya, you are quite welcome sir and it has been a pleasure working with you and the rest of the "Friends." I'm anxious to get started again as soon as Spring gets here.


----------



## Gobi Muncher

I can be there on the 10th with truck and 6.5x10 trailer. See you then. If everything stays "on", I may just meet you up there since I drive past 68 on my way home (if that is OK?). Save me a few miles! OR let me know if you get enough trucks and I will leave the trailer at home


----------



## Gobi Muncher

Just checking to see if this is happening rain or shine? Forcast for Thurs (at least today) is rain/snow showers. I know Mother Nature has delayed a couple other planned times. If it does get moved, I could still do it Friday as well, but am working this weekend.


----------



## cjpolecat

what time on the 17th ? DUH.... I just saw it..OK


----------



## Gobi Muncher

Lowell,
I won't be available for the Urbana trip due to schedule conflict, but will try to be there for the unload. Around 6:30?


----------



## cjpolecat

Not a problem, got to get rid of brush first. I'll stay in touch


----------



## RatherBe

It felt good to help you guys out yesterday. cjpolecat, you have to let me know where you found the energy to wear those guys out like that.


----------



## cjpolecat

It's in the milk I use on my cereal


----------



## RatherBe

I'm ready to help out again. Where is the big tree located?


----------



## RatherBe

Where is the big tree located? I should be able to help out again.


----------



## RatherBe

Still planning to move the big tree that day??? Where are we meeting???


----------



## easytobeme03

lowell do you think a winch would help keep from messing the guys yard up ? i have an 8000 lb winch on my truck with quite a bit of cable


----------



## BlueBoat98

It's my tree and the winch wouldn't help in this situation. There's a limb from an Ash tree and a garage in the way between the tree and solid ground. We're actually protecting my neighbor's yard. With today's rain it will be a bit longer.

We'll get it one way or the other - it's not going anywhere.

MC


----------



## easytobeme03

ok didnt know the situation just thought i would offer some help and a suggestion


----------



## RatherBe

I can help evenings with the exception of Wed. and Thurs.


----------



## downtime8763

Can be their Tuesday Noonish, will be in my white Chevy 2500.


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Thank You to Doc for the cable, and your time, DownTime, we used all the clamps you and cjpolecat bought, Steve rendered sterling service as usual. 33 of 91 "C" trees are assembled, Fritz is cutting what cable we have left up into 44" lenghts. We will be back Thursday noon.


We got 30 pieces @ 48" .need enough cable for 30 more trees that we have on hand plus what we get from the big Cedar tree and other shrubs being donated.


----------



## Doctor

Lowell,

I found 8 of the heavy cable clamps, and a couple of pkgs of the heavy zip ties, I'll try to come out on Thursday, Friday I may be on the lake not sure right now, there is a tournament for Catfish on CJ on Saturday that I may fish if everything else is Ok..........Doc


----------



## downtime8763

I will have extra clamps sometime today and have them their Thursday.I t was great meeting everyone and will see you all on this project and or others or on the water.


----------



## downtime8763

Will have cable clamps(75) early Thursday morning at the site,have to be in Urbana after I drop them off.


----------



## downtime8763

Got back from my Norris fishing trip late yesterday,sounds like Saturday is a washout.Can help next week,when(if) it drys out a little.Water at Norris rose 5+ feet in a couple days and over 20 feet in two weeks,they were letting out of the damn 11.5 Million gallons a minute and couldn't keep up.


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Know it`s short notice, but will be in the lane tommorow at noon, we need ANYONE willing to help us assemble more attractors, if you are available bring 2 sets of Vice Grips and a set of deep well sockets...


And a Partage in a Pear Tree.


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey Folks...We got all of the trees tied with cable with clamps attached...I need one volenteer to help tighten cable and secure clamps perminately.. It takes 3 hands and I'm one short. Please PM me with a phone # SO WE CAN GET TOGATHER...It should take no longer than one hour..... thanks
CJP


----------



## chuck71

Lowell, what time are you doing this? Sat or Sun?


----------



## chuck71

Unfortubately I am unable to help due to some medical issues. Maybe some day Lowell...lol


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell,
At this time i'm able to help with my truck n trailer on Sunday,have been doing family things. Went to Nashvile to visit wifes dad,met little Jimmy Dickens in person(down to earth) and had great seat. At Bardstown Ky going throuh distilleries and heading home,great place to visit.Back to the lakes in west central Ohio to drown some bate and catch some fish I hope.


----------



## BlueBoat98

And hope Blue Boat has what I think he has; graphic gory 3-D videos of our handywork...[/QUOTE]


Yes, Lowell, that's what I got. I even went out in the driveway tonight, sat in the boat, and figured out how to put pictures on the SD card and get them on the computer. So... if you guys have REALLY been planting trees on the bottom of the lake we will be able to get the pictures. 

Hoping for decent weather this weekend so I can give it a try.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98

Lowell,

I do have those coordinates. Do you know that it's 20 feet deep just 30-40 feet north of that hump? You'll probably have to put them to the East and West. I'll have to get them off the GPS in the boat and send you a PM.

Mike


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

It was nice to meet everyone today. Real great group of guys and I can't wait to see the impact all this will do. Like I said today, it always ends up on a weekend I have drill, or a day I have work or class, but any other time I will be out there to help lug them things around, especially with the bigger ones that will be going in next. I'll try to get my brother and some friends to help as well. Keep us informed of the next date and time so I can recruit some help.


----------



## downtime8763

Glad to help splash the attractors and it was good to put a face(for the most part) to those on the forum that came to help Lowell. Thanks to you Lowell for being the Foreman on this job site and will be seeing all on the water. Downtime8763 (aka Paul).


----------



## Intimidator

It is actually fun to be able to put faces with names and talk to all the guys that helped Sunday...CJPOLECAT, you are the man! If you have any other questions about those swimbaits just PM me and I'll help! 
Downtime, kschupp, and Enoneye, it was a pleasure to finally meet you all! Joe, Don, Steve, PC, KSC, DT, EE, and Lowell "The fish of CJ" appreciate your hard work! 
Thanks again, for allowing me to be a small part of helping CJ! Brent


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I get off work at 4:30, then I have physical therapy after that. Once I'm done with that, I'll be there with my truck to help with what's left. I'll try to get some other help as wel.


----------



## downtime8763

At this time I free on Tuesday,have boat to escort or my trailer to hall can bring ether one.Just let me know ahead of time the one to bring.


----------



## downtime8763

Unable to on Thursday or Friday this week,but will keep an eye on ow things are going.


----------



## kschupp

Lowell H Turner said:


> The lane has 16 blocks and a bit of litter to pick up and dispose of, 16 attractors ready to go tommorow...anyone available to help Steve and Fritz and I move them? Would like an "escort" boat if anyone will be on the lake about noon...


What day are you planning to do this?


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> Fritz has indicated he will be available tommorow at noonish to carry both loads out to the old barn foundation (N 39 57.512 W 83 43.706); because it`s a ways off shore and there will be jetskis and such roaring around was asking for an "escort' boat, just in case. Will also need at least 1 truck to haul the last 14 attractors from the lane to the Marina...these are the LAST 2 loads and we`re done...should be done in 2 hrs...Thank You!


I can help on Monday (am) as I've been tied up from Thursday till Sunday,I can bring my trailer or support boat.


----------



## downtime8763

Will be at the Marina at noon to Help Fritz as a support boat,plane on being at the lake early to do some fishing. Will sent Lowell my cell number so I can be contacted if need be.


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> "Splash" the last 14; #26A and #26B are in place...To the MANY "Friends' of CJ Brown Reservoir, am grateful and sincerely appreciative of ALL your efforts, from James and Rose (who are now doing a Corps Kid`s Fishing program on #9G and H with GOOD results) to Terry Judy, Larry, Jeremy, the Sugar Shackers, including Mack, 5 Star, and Jason, Fritz, Steve, Intimidator, Enoneye, Rock, Marc, Downtime, 1Catdaddy!, Ratherbe, Blueboat, Doc, Kone Kranes Inc, Springfield Cement Products, Lawn Masters, C and S Tree Service- and especially to Debra Walters of ODNR District #5, Chris Rappenchuck of the Corps of Engineers, and Virgil Goodwine whom is Buck Creek State Park`s Manager for believing that a totally privately funded and manned group of volunteers could and WOULD pull off a feat of this magnatude. Of the 700 approved, 875 are now in place, hopefully enhancing the lake`s fish population for several yrs to come, at least...and lastly, to the staff of Ohio Game Fishing, THANK YOU for allowing us to communicate here, and plot and "conspire"; your forebearence was VERY helpful and greatly useful in this endeavor...


Lowell, 26A . type (tactus shrubs), orientation (roughly in line, parallel to the foundation) and not fish able . Thanks Fritz for using your boat to splash,I just marked and stood watch in mine.


----------



## Thommes

Just found the forum 'again' and are new to CJ. Will be there all next week and would be willing to help out if any help is needed.


----------



## Thommes

Thanks for the effort and time all of you donated to the effort. Hopefully there will be future projects which we can contribute to.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mr. Turner, My name is Tom Hebb and I would like to help at cj. As of now I'm working 7 days at 12 hours but that wont last forever. My cell is 266-4521 and I live in Huber. Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yes I would like to help.Will I need my boat? And date - Time Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just let me know


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Lowell, Check with Debra and see who we can contact quickly when Poaching is going on...we had a guy yesterday that saw a poacher with a basket of small fish, they said something to him and he ignored them. They called all the numbers...Byron was on vacation the other guy was in Xenia, the division of WC said they couldn't do anything, and the COE said the Park Rangers were in the small building at the campground entrance and they couldn't get ahold of them. We have people trying to help and they can't find someone to bust these illegal poachers! So what do we do???


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I would have got a picture of him, with the fish, got a picture of his license plate, if I couldn't get the basket out of his hands and toss all of them back out into the water.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Brent, haven`t heard from Debra since May...Emailed her the last set of GPS coordinates and re Emailed her several days ago and still nothing...was going to call her sometime this week. Hope she`s OK...Also, was going see if you could have you to ask the OGF staff to pull this "sticky" since the "project" is over...Thanks Brent...


Let's wait on pulling the sticky....if the ODNR is done with CJ...we might have to do something!

Who can I contact to ask about contacts to deal with poachers! Or do we need to just shoot them ourselves........


----------



## Thommes

Lowell H Turner said:


> Was seriously thinking of doing a early fall litter "sweep" again, in the past the Park donated plastic bags and we picked up 14 LARGE bags of trash over a wk`s time...1 reason we were allowed to do the "project" was because regardless of where ever we "staged" (assembled) the attractors, we very aggressively picked up any litter for a considerable distance (except pine tree needles); the Park Maint Supervisor joked he`d let us assemble them ALL over the Park, cause we tended to "strip areas of litter". 2 of our group, James and Rose STILL cleans up the parking and fishing area off Temple St in New Moorefield on the far end of the Reservoir and has now for 11 months...


Count us in!


----------

